# How do you comb a tiny puppy face?



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Ever since Holly came home almost 5 weeks ago, I brush her a couple of times a day with the pin brush. She's finally starting to not fight it (as much!) but I have a heck of a time with her face. I have a comb but she is so tiny, the comb is too big on her face. 

Her face can get a bit yucky every couple of days so I've been taking a wet soft cloth and trying to clean it up but she fights me every step of the way...

Any hints here? I thought of trying to find a small doll brush to use on her face but worried the brush itself will be too small to hold onto. A toothbrush maybe??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Buy a rat tail comb at the dollar store or Wal-Mart, just an inexpensive plastic one. It will be easy to hold onto and the teeth are small enough to comb her face.

I love my Chris Christensen comb because it has wide teeth on one side and narrow ones on the other, it's also small enough that it's comfortable for me to hold and easy to use.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I use a flea comb on the face. Santos still hates it, but it's easier for me than a brush.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I second a flea comb. I have one with rotating tines that the pups seems to hate less than the regular one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

with a face comb. Do a search for dog face comb and you'll see there are losts of kinds and all prices! I have just cheaper ones that look like small greyhounds combs about 4-5 inches long. You can also get little ones with handles and small tines on the other end.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I will try a rat tail comb (had to google it to see what it looked like - haha). 

I have the CC comb but it's just too large. Also have a flea comb and it's too large, too. I guess the problem is that her face is so small, the tip of the combs will poke into her eye. The area that I have to work with on her face is about the size of a toothbrush. I'm tempted to try one of those doggie toothbrushes that fit over your finger, too. 

She just will not sit still for me otherwise I could probably do this much easier!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wildflower said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will try a rat tail comb (had to google it to see what it looked like - haha).
> 
> I have the CC comb but it's just too large. Also have a flea comb and it's too large, too. I guess the problem is that her face is so small, the tip of the combs will poke into her eye. The area that I have to work with on her face is about the size of a toothbrush. I'm tempted to try one of those doggie toothbrushes that fit over your finger, too.
> 
> *She just will not sit still for me* otherwise I could probably do this much easier!


Emphasis mine.

I hold on to a "hunk" of Tori's chin hair to keep her head still while I'm working on her face, especially when I'm combing near her eyes.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Puppies are hard because they wiggle so much. I hold mine still (somewhat lol) by holding their hair under their neck. Or I hold their little bodies against my chest and come from behind. I remember using a toothbrush when Max was a puppy! Ha!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought a really small flea comb at a neighborhood pet store, the brand is "four paws", it has a yellow handle & the comb part is really small. When Lola was really small and before I had this comb I would get her eye gunk out with my finger & a damp kleenex. It was the only way I could really hold her still and not poke her. Her eyes were goopy as a puppy and needed to be cleaned often. As for her chin/beard, I would wipe it off with a damp washcloth or paper towel after she ate. At this age Holly's face probably needs to be cleaned more than brushed so a damp cloth or soft toothbrush should work just fine. She'll learn not to fight you as she gets older. Just do it really fast and give her a yummy treat after. Lola eventually learned to sit still [somewhat] and wait for the treat.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ugh...i have the hardest time trying to comb Turbo's face! he bites and nips and gets really ticked off at me. i just keep trying. i give him treats afterwards and praise during and after. i have the flea comb...it doesn't seem to do the trick so i use the spinning teeth comb. 
good luck! and keep at it!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I use this Lil Pals comb and it's GREAT!! It was cheap and I'm pretty sure I bought it at Pet Supermarket:

http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/lipadoco.html

I wash Roscoe's face with a wet cloth, then I spray a little grooming spray (6 parts water, 1 part conditioner) into my hand, work it through his face, and then comb it out. He used to fight it a lot but the older he gets the better he is about it. In fact, just the other day when we got home from the park he let me totally brush him out, clip his nails, wash his face, clean his ears, AND trim his paw hair. I was shocked, but I guess all my persistence has paid off!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer using any flea comb (that does not have plastic teeth) for combing the hair on the face, whether it be under the eyes, smoothing the muzzle hair or freshening up the beard.

I hold the head still while holding onto the beard. If you start young and associate it with good things, the dogs don't mind as they get older. I start out holding beards and talking sweet to their face while rubbing their chest. Then, I hold the beard and comb the face. Soon enough, you'll need to hold the beard to put toothpaste on those back upper molars so the sooner you get them used to beard holding, the better.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

galaxie said:


> I use this Lil Pals comb and it's GREAT!! It was cheap and I'm pretty sure I bought it at Pet Supermarket:
> 
> http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/lipadoco.html
> 
> I wash Roscoe's face with a wet cloth, then I spray a little grooming spray (6 parts water, 1 part conditioner) into my hand, work it through his face, and then comb it out. He used to fight it a lot but the older he gets the better he is about it. In fact, just the other day when we got home from the park he let me totally brush him out, clip his nails, wash his face, clean his ears, AND trim his paw hair. I was shocked, but I guess all my persistence has paid off!


Oh Natalie..that's exactly the same comb I have....after I dropped my expensive CC facecomb down between the deck slats last summer :frusty:

P.S. This new one works much better....I find it more manageable with the shorter length of teeth.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

galaxie said:


> I use this Lil Pals comb and it's GREAT!! It was cheap and I'm pretty sure I bought it at Pet Supermarket:
> 
> http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/lipadoco.html
> 
> I wash Roscoe's face with a wet cloth, then I spray a little grooming spray (6 parts water, 1 part conditioner) into my hand, work it through his face, and then comb it out. He used to fight it a lot but the older he gets the better he is about it. In fact, just the other day when we got home from the park he let me totally brush him out, clip his nails, wash his face, clean his ears, AND trim his paw hair. I was shocked, but I guess all my persistence has paid off!





lcy_pt said:


> Oh Natalie..that's exactly the same comb I have....after I dropped my expensive CC facecomb down between the deck slats last summer :frusty:
> 
> P.S. This new one works much better....I find it more manageable with the shorter length of teeth.


I have that one, also. I use it specifically to get any loose, dried eye "gunk" off. I use my CC #008 Buttercomb for the rest of her face and for putting in her topknot, because if a whisker gets caught in that tiny flea comb it can pull it right out. OUCH!


----------

